# Where can I actually wear a cowboy hat?



## timmbbo (Sep 1, 2003)

I’m a little confused on how practical a cowboy hat is, at least for me. I’m coming to the conclusion that it’s only works on short jaunts when walking from point A to point B, so I’d like to get opinions from others.

I’ve recently acquired a fine cowboy hat, which I’d like to wear sometime, but the opportunity for me to do so appears very limited. For me, during a normal weekday, I get up, drive to work, work, and then drive back home. So, for my normal weekday routine, there isn’t a lot of cowboy hat wearing opportunity here.

So, that leaves the weekends. For most of my activities, I’m either spending time indoors, or driving to some place. I can’t wear the hat in the car, since the brim pushes against the headrest. Of course, etiquette dictates that I should not wear a hat indoors. So, really, my opportunity to wear a cowboy hat on a typical weekend is for a few minutes when I’m walking from point A to point B outside. 

Of course, there are times when I’m outside for extended periods on the weekends, such as browsing through a farmers market. But, really, most of my leisure activity is spent indoors, not outside.

And, I wouldn’t think that I’m unique in this situation. So, really, given this, what are my cowboy hat wearing opportunities? This is a cool hat, so I really would like to wear it, but I’m struggling to find the right opportunity to do so. Or, to reverse my question, for guys who do wear cowboy hats, when and where do they wear them?

If you can take a second question on this, what sort of footwear goes with a cowboy hat, besides cowboy boots? If I pair up cowboy boots with the hat, then I’m starting to look a bit too much like a costume. It’s obvious some footwear is out (penny loafers, boat shoes, sneakers) so what other footwear, besides cowboy boots, is a good compliment to a cowboy hat?


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

What part of the country do you live in?

Does anyone else wear them where you live?

In Michigan, where I live, you could wear it to a lot of casual occasions unless it was unduly ornate. You might stand out a bit, but you seem to be brave enough to handle that. Some people wear them sometimes, although it is not anywhere near predominant.


----------



## Dan- (Aug 10, 2006)

Do you live on a farm? Do you live in Texas? Are you outside? I say treat them like boat shoes.


----------



## Lushington (Jul 12, 2006)

Sounds like you're all hat and no cattle.

Seriously . . . well, you're not enquiring seriously are you? If you have to ask when and where to wear a cowboy hat, you really shouldn't be wearing one at all. Cowboys know. As for footgear: cowboy boots are the only appropriate footwear to pair with a cowboy hat; although some of the variations offered by White's Boots are interesting, and may fill the bill:

https://www.whitesoutdoor.com/display-boot.php?request=boot&p_id=38


----------



## 14395 (Mar 10, 2004)

Probably only "practical" when riding a horse,
in which case you would want to wear boots too.


----------



## tmbjared (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi timmbbo,

It seems to me that you actually have a pretty good handle on when you can and can't wear the hat. It appears your underlying issue is a sort-of wistfulness that you don't find yourself in more situations in which wearing a cowbow hat is appropriate. I think probably all of us here lament the fact, from time to time, that we don't find ourselves in nearly enough settings to break out our finest or favorite pieces of clothing. I personally, love the suits that I've acquired over the last couple years, but in my day-to-day life, I just don't need to wear one - maybe every couple of months. It's frustrating, but it just doesn't seem like the best idea to force the suit in a situation where it would not be appropriate. 

I suspect you already know that this is much the same in regards to your hat - if not more so. Whereas one can be far too formally dressed in a suit - compared to one's co-workers and boss - it's another situation entirely to be wearing an article of clothing that is practically guaranteed draw considerable attention to yourself. You need to ask yourself honestly if you want to be "the guy in the hat." Your best course of action may be to take up more outdoor hobbies or attend more outdoor events. Other than that, probably best to leave the hat at home.

Of course that's just me...


----------



## EL72 (May 25, 2005)

Wherever you wear your leather pants, sweater chains and cape.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

" I see by your outfit that you are a cowboy. I see by your outfit that your a cowboy too. We see by our outfits that we are both cowboys. If you get an outfit you can be a cowboy too"- the Smothers Bros. The first 'cowboy hat' was made by John Stetson for his own use and then promptly sold, starting a business by accident like Levi Strausse. Like the 'cowboy boot' it has been taken into mainstream use for casual wear. There is a myth, perpetrated by B westerns on shooting timetables that cowboys wore boots 24/7. Next time THE SEARCHERS is on note what the Duke is wearing when a grown Natalie Wood comes running down. Those are moccassins. Old John B. probably also wore plain old walking shoes, the advantages sitting a wagon the same as a light, flexible shoe in a car today. I would wear it with casual bluchers, mocassins, corderoy or suede sportscoats. Really, it is such an accepted icon of americana nobody is going to slap leather or make you ride ol' widowmaker to show your grit. And in western social gathering the hat is NEVER removed by custom, even indoors. The things are to expensive, easily crushed, lost or stolen. Just keep it on your noggin ,except during the presentation of the national Colours or anthem . Your option is a 'stampede string' aka chinstrap on military hats. Just loosen it and let the hat hang on your backside and practise lee Marvin sneers for the comments. Real cowboys won't even notice. If you do get comments like 'howdy Tex' then start talking the offender's head off about cattle prices, horses, inquire if they need to buy any livestock and how do they treat piles, hot knife or witch hazel? In about 3 minutes they will be casting glances at the nearest exit. Make them sweat another minute, then slap them on the shoulder, say adios- and whisper what state your from. The next cowboy hat wearer won't be so bothered, which is all most confident hat wearers want anyway.


----------



## rnoldh (Apr 22, 2006)

*Cowboy Hats=Texas*



EL72 said:


> Wherever you wear your leather pants, sweater chains and cape.


Come on down to Texas, and you can wear cowboy hats anywhere! But in Houston, where I live, you can only wear your capes with a Black suit.


----------



## timmbbo (Sep 1, 2003)

tmbjared said:


> It appears your underlying issue is a sort-of wistfulness that you don't find yourself in more situations in which wearing a cowbow hat is appropriate. I think probably all of us here lament the fact, from time to time, that we don't find ourselves in nearly enough settings to break out our finest or favorite pieces of clothing


Yes, I think this captures my sentiment, that I have this cool piece of clothing I'm looking for an opportunity to wear, but it just really doesn't fit for my area and lifestyle. Too bad! I suppose we all have one item of clothing we lament that we just can't wear more often.


----------



## Trenditional (Feb 15, 2006)

No matter how nice it is (not everyone can appreciated a 5X Beaver), it just may not ever be "appropriate" for you. If you don't live in an area where people regularly wear cowboy hats, then you might look out of place. You'd look more out of place trying to wear it with a suit. It may be one of those things, you keep in a hat box and bring it out when the Wranglers and Ropers come out.


----------



## mrchapel (Jun 21, 2006)

You could wear one in Texas. Also, if you are visiting a friend who has a ranch. But you need to complete the outfit with dungarees and boots.


----------



## dprof (Jul 15, 2006)

Where to wear it: the back forty.
What to wear it with: Panhandle Slim retro shirt, Justin, Tony Lama,Luchasse, Dan Post boots and a quarter horse.

Here in OKC these will not gather even a passing glance..


----------



## kitonbrioni (Sep 30, 2004)

I vote this a the troll of the week.


----------



## jml90 (Dec 7, 2005)

I say you can wear it anywhere you want. Don't let nay sayers get in your way.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Nashville,Tenessee is a place where you can wear a cowboy hat.


----------



## gordgekko (Nov 12, 2004)

You could also try Castro Street next time you're in San Francisco.


----------



## medwards (Feb 6, 2005)

A bit of hat etiquette:


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

How about on a ranch, way, way out West; way, way, Way out West!


----------



## Daywalker (Aug 21, 2005)

I would suggest that you forget about the hat. After tangling with a couple of real cowboys once in Fort Worth bar, I have great respect for them and I see wearing the hat without the credentials, if you will, the same as wearing one of the oversize belt buckles. That is, don't wear the attire of a badass unless you truly are one. Find another affectation.


----------



## wheredidyougetthathat (Mar 26, 2006)

Daywalker said:


> I would suggest that you forget about the hat. After tangling with a couple of real cowboys once in Fort Worth bar, I have great respect for them and I see wearing the hat without the credentials, if you will, the same as wearing one of the oversize belt buckles. That is, don't wear the attire of a badass unless you truly are one. Find another affectation.


Amen, brother! One time - inspired by one of timbbo's earlier posts - I was wearing a cape, and I went into this place that turned out to be a superheroes bar .... never again!


----------



## ziggy (Jun 5, 2006)

timmbbo said:


> Yes, I think this captures my sentiment, that I have this cool piece of clothing I'm looking for an opportunity to wear, but it just really doesn't fit for my area and lifestyle. Too bad! I suppose we all have one item of clothing we lament that we just can't wear more often.


You need to take a "City Slickers" type vacation!


----------



## 14395 (Mar 10, 2004)

*Chuck Norris*

.....or maybe hang around with this guy a lot


----------



## steveincharlotte (Aug 24, 2006)

Ich habe das gleiche Problem mit meinem lederhosen und trachtenhut.

You have to go to Texas. I have to go to Bavaria.

steve


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Hast du Bayern gern?


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

Lansing, huh? Then you know that you can wear your lederhosen if you're in Gaylord for Alpenfest.


----------



## Chuck Franke (Aug 8, 2003)

wheredidyougetthathat said:


> Amen, brother! One time - inspired by one of timbbo's earlier posts - I was wearing a cape, and I went into this place that turned out to be a superheroes bar .... never again!


----------



## Chuck Franke (Aug 8, 2003)

Actually the advice is good. Once upon a time I worked in a country bar (one of those 200 college & grad school jobs) and the pretty hat and never-touched-horse boots look inspires snickers from the others.

...Hadn't considered the cape to the Superhero bar, that could get nasty, I think you'd need to close it with just the right sweater chain.


----------



## steveincharlotte (Aug 24, 2006)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> Hast du Bayern gern?


Meine Familie ist von Bavaria vor 300 Jahren gekommen. Ihr Name war Moser (mein Großvater hat es geändert). 

Better stop there before I get zinged for a private conversation in a public place.

steve


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Cowboy hats, Nehru Jackets and capes bring up a social consideration. There are ethnic clothing and professional uniform items that elicit proprietory reactions up to and including phycisal violence. I am going to continue my laboured journey to dressing well and avoid such confrontations. I don't THINK this forum would bust up a biker bar TO BAD if we saw a 300 lb guy named Tiny using a 7 fold tie instead of a motorcycle drive chain for a belt.


----------



## Trenditional (Feb 15, 2006)

wheredidyougetthathat said:


> Amen, brother! One time - inspired by one of timbbo's earlier posts - I was wearing a cape, and I went into this place that turned out to be a superheroes bar .... never again!


Every group has one! I'm surprised Alex didn't make this comment first. =)


----------



## rkh78704 (Feb 19, 2005)

You can wear the hat where you like. It's about your confidence in wearing one. If you feel uncomfortable wearing one, it will show.

One can admire the work of cowboys, along with the clothes, and not have an affectation by wearing the clothes. However, if you aren't a true working cowboy, don't claim to be. There are very few actual working cowboys. 

There have been several good suggestions for sources of hat etiquette. Don't be the guy wearing a hat while eating in a restaurant.


----------



## steveincharlotte (Aug 24, 2006)

rkh78704 said:


> Don't be the guy wearing a hat while eating in a restaurant.


And, in certain establishments, many of which are found in North Carolina, don't be the guy NOT wearing a hat while eating in a restaurant.


----------



## Chuck Franke (Aug 8, 2003)

Kav said:


> I don't THINK this forum would bust up a biker bar TO BAD if we saw a 300 lb guy named Tiny using a 7 fold tie instead of a motorcycle drive chain for a belt.


Never seen a tiemaker 14 pounds into a diet that doesn't allow bourbon now have you?


----------



## Good Old Sledge (Jun 13, 2006)

Wear your danged ol' hat any place you have a hankerin' to do so, but do it like a gentleman. Stricly speaking, it ought to be worn with some adaptation of cowboy boots, but there's lot of lattitude in that department these days - Ariat, Justin and others make a wide range of footwear that is comfortable for walking and still appropriately authentic for sporting under a cowboy hat. In my experience, which modesty prevents me from discussing, a cowboy hat without riding boots is never (properly) done, while cowboy boots and a ball cap is very common, even among real live working cowboys. 
Doff your hat (or at least touch the brim) to ladies, remove it in any establishment at which you are not eating or drinking at the bar/counter and take it plum off for the national anthem, passing funeral rites or a lady more than 15 years older than you. 
Women get positively weak in the knees at the nod/tip of the hat and men, though they will pretend to snicker, will have to concede if you have played it off as if you were born to it, gracious, well-mannered and suave.


----------



## anglophile (Jul 7, 2006)

Cowboy hats are more function than form in my opinion. I have one and I wear it infrequently, but it does serve a very good purpose. 

A friend's sister boards and breeds standard bred's and from time to time I give her some help around the farm. A cowboy hat is the perfect fat to wear when it's 120 degrees and sunny, when is blowing snow, or when its pouring rain and you are working with animals. Keeps the sun off and keeps the rain and snow out of your eyes without limiting your vision the way a hood does. A good one also provides just enough insulation in cold weather to keep your head woem.

I know they do make a certain sartorial/social statement when worn as a fashion item, but if you want to make that statement you are going to need tight jeans, boots, spurs, a clourful shirt with snap-close breast pockets and a 5lb belt buckle that doubles as ID.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

From JackMcCullough "Lansing, huh? Then you know that you can wear your lederhosen if you're in Gaylord for Alpenfest."

Ich bin in Frankenmuth geboren. In Frankenmuth war sehr viel Deutsch gesprochen!

(My home town has a major German reputation. There is a big Bavarian Festival each year. My father is just as fluent in German as in English. I know a fair amount of German but fall short of true fluency.)

As this has nothing to do with Cowboy Hats, I will close my post.


----------



## alaric (May 23, 2005)

Where to wear: La Fiesta de los Vaqueros, Tucson's weeklong rodeo.
When to wear: February

alaric


----------



## Rolo (Aug 22, 2006)

rnoldh said:


> Come on down to Texas, and you can wear cowboy hats anywhere!


Almost anywhere. You should not where a cowboy hat to church (unless you Wranglers are starched and creased).

I almost forgot, after tomorrow the hat better be felt and not straw.


----------



## Kelvin71 (Feb 11, 2006)

Two instances come to mind, if you are considering wearing an item which - while well made, shouts for attention.

1. When you are living or visiting a region which has and still identifies with its Wild West heritage. In which case, you will likely not be alone.

2. If it was a significant way of life for any of your ancestors. In which case, it serves as identity, sort of like what an accent in a person's speech does, whether consciously or otherwise.

In both instances, I'd ignore the whole outfit. A hat makes an interesting conversation piece, but the entire outfit is just overkill.


----------



## RSS (Dec 30, 2003)

My best friend is a rancher in Montana. He is the fifth generation of his family to own and work what is now his ranch. And quite a ranch it is!

From the ranch house one can see miles in all directions ... and everything (literally) one sees is property of the ranch. When you leave the main highway and cross the cattle gap, it's seven miles of gravel road to the front door.

I spend a fair amount of time up there ... in fact, I began this day there. And given all the time I've spent on the ranch, I'm pretty familiar with the cowboy hat.

In order to wear a cowboy hat appropriately, one must spend time around people who wear cowboy hats as part of who they are. Franky, the same goes for "ranch" clothing.

I have noticed that many recent arrivals in Montana take to the cowboy hat and ranch wear ... quickly assuming that they have the look down just right. Sometime ... even the more urban Montanans do it ... perhaps to give them "that look."

It wasn't that long ago (within the last few years) that an issue of GQ or Details or Esquire or some such magazine featured a man from each of three -- or was it four -- generations of a particular Montana family ... all dressed in cowboy hats and ranch gear. A close look at the picture revealed that each of them was wearing at least one item -- and in one case, more -- incorrectly. The men may have been from Montana ... but they were trying a bit too hard to look "of the land." They definitely weren't.

On trips to town (and there have been many over the years) one of us will burst out laughing without anything having been said. The other can spot the "dude" in a second flat.

Don't be a "dude."

I've added a photo taken (some years ago) by photographer, Elisabeth Sunday. The image is as seen relected via a flexible mirror. 
The fellow in the picture is NOT a dude.https://imageshack.usCopyright *Elisabeth Sunday*


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

I've always thought this was the funniest and best advice I have ever heard on the subject:

- A cowboy may wear both a cowboy hat and cowboy boots, as may anyone in a Western state, including Texas. Even the President can pull it off. You, on the other hand, cannot, unless you can a) ride a horse, b) country dance, and c) win in a fight. Without a knife.

https://www.themorningnews.org/archives/opinions/mens_fashion_part_4_conclusion.php


----------



## RSS (Dec 30, 2003)

ksinc said:


> Even the President can pull it off.


Now I'm not about to Bush Bash ... but he doesn't really pull it off. Ronald Reagan did -- and probably with less reason -- but not George II. In fact, he prefers not to be around larger farm/ranch animals ... including horses & cattle.


----------



## cpac (Mar 25, 2005)

My grandfather wore one all the time, though of course, he was a spokesman for the Pro Rodeo Association. He also wore lizard boots, and custom suits with a western cut. This apparently made the right sort of impressions on New York network executives, particularly when he'd order "2 fingers" of tequila at the Oak Bar or similar. (In those days, many bars didn't have tequila and most people had never had any of it.)


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

Ich habe drei yahre in Aschaffenbrug gewohnt 

Here in Houston that hats are worn with anything. Cowboy hat wearers are never invited to dinner by *Martinis at 8*.


----------



## dprof (Jul 15, 2006)

Interstate -35, anywhere south of Wichita....


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

I wore out a rather low-key 3X Stetson as my principal hiking hat over the years.

If one simply must wear a cowboy hat, attending a rodeo is a pretty good option. Country music concerts are another.

My mature view on Western wear is that it is best worn by real Westerners in the real West. Otherwise, it is best avoided.


----------



## RSS (Dec 30, 2003)

Martinis at 8 said:


> Here in Houston that hats are worn with anything. Cowboy hat wearers are never invited to dinner by *Martinis at 8*.


Of course, Martinis at 8, the real cowboy will not care he isn't invited to dinner. The false cowboy might be a different story.


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

RSS said:


> Of course, Martinis at 8, the real cowboy will not care he isn't invited to dinner. The false cowboy might be a different story.


Actually the real ones eat out in the barn, or out at the chuckwagon :icon_smile_big:


----------



## LARon (Jun 19, 2006)

wheredidyougetthathat said:


> Amen, brother! One time - inspired by one of timbbo's earlier posts - I was wearing a cape, and I went into this place that turned out to be a superheroes bar .... never again!


First time in San Francisco, eh?


----------



## RSS (Dec 30, 2003)

Now stop teasing us San Franciscians ... I seriously doubt we have more than half a dozen "superhero" bars.


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

RSS said:


> Now stop teasing us San Franciscians ... I seriously doubt we have more than half a dozen "superhero" bars.


Where r u at out there? Sister lives in Piedmont.


----------



## RSS (Dec 30, 2003)

Residence is in Berkeley ... office in Montclair ... very near Piedmont.


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

timmbbo said:


> And, I wouldn't think that I'm unique in this situation. So, really, given this, what are my cowboy hat wearing opportunities? This is a cool hat, so I really would like to wear it, but I'm struggling to find the right opportunity to do so. Or, to reverse my question, for guys who do wear cowboy hats, when and where do they wear them?
> 
> If you can take a second question on this, what sort of footwear goes with a cowboy hat, besides cowboy boots? If I pair up cowboy boots with the hat, then I'm starting to look a bit too much like a costume.


For Part A, I would suggest you give up your day job and take up one punching cows, or become a professional rodeo rider. I guess you could become a lounge lizard at someplaces like Gilly's in Houston. Not much else comes to mind where a cowboy hat would be anything like suitable. As far as the cowboy boots go, it's hard to look more costumey than you already do in the cowboy hat, so you might as well go for them. There really is no other footwear that goes. Also, you might consider getting a tanning salon card, and work on turning your face into creased leather; any other look with a cowboy hat is just plain silly, IMO.


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

RSS said:


> Residence is in Berkeley ... office in Montclair ... very near Piedmont.


Right down the hill you are.

Now Piedmont is definitely TRAD! :icon_smile:


----------



## jcusey (Apr 19, 2003)

rip said:


> I guess you could become a lounge lizard at someplaces like Gilly's in Houston. Not much else comes to mind where a cowboy hat would be anything like suitable.


That's Gilley's in Pasa-get-down-dena, thank you very much.


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

jcusey said:


> That's Gilley's in Pasa-get-down-dena, thank you very much.


I've lived in Clear Lake since '86 (nearby) . Gilley's has been gone for years, and Pasadena is a dump.


----------



## jcusey (Apr 19, 2003)

Martinis at 8 said:


> I've lived in Clear Lake since '86 (nearby) . Gilley's has been gone for years, and Pasadena is a dump.


I know where Clear Lake is, I know that Gilley's is gone, and I know what sort of place Pasadena is; but if one is going to cite Gilley's, one should do it correctly.


----------



## petro (Apr 5, 2005)

Chuck Franke said:


> Never seen a tiemaker 14 pounds into a diet that doesn't allow bourbon now have you?


That ain't a diet, that's pennance.

How'd it work out for you anyway?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

"Well Pilgrim, I'm gonna tell ya"...if ya hafta ask where, you shouldn't wear the hat!
My appologies to the "Duke."


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Eagle, you got it exactly right.

I used to have to wear one for a country band I played it. I did it, but it wasn't me. Because I was in the band, it was okay, though.

If you wear the hat and wonder if you are "pulling it off", you probably look like someone who is trying to "pull it off."


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

jcusey said:


> I know where Clear Lake is, I know that Gilley's is gone, and I know what sort of place Pasadena is; but if one is going to cite Gilley's, one should do it correctly.


Spelling and location aside, the point is made!


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

eagle2250 said:


> "Well Pilgrim, I'm gonna tell ya"...if ya hafta ask where, you shouldn't wear the hat!
> My appologies to the "Duke."


_The Man Who Shot Liberty Valence_, one of my favorites.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

> Where can I actually wear a cowboy hat?


Wherever you want to...

I'm unaware of any municipalities that have a law banning such headwear, so by all means rock on, wear your 10 gallon like you were the Duke running the town...dont worry about if it "fits in" as long as you like it, that's all that matters...


----------

